# Some cards my father did



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 29, 2007)

My father is a graphic designer making decal designs for Mastercraft, Seadoo, Ford, Chevey, and so but he does side work alot of the time for small buisnesses and a long time ago he did alot of cards just for fun and i found them laying in storage and found some of my favorite ones.


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 29, 2007)

And these two pics are the same card, the last pic is the inside of the card.











Hope you like them!


----------



## Repton (Oct 30, 2007)

They are cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mike (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice cards. :wink:


----------



## dicy (Oct 30, 2007)

dont talk to those wooden ones


----------



## dorton (Oct 30, 2007)

Those are nice, your dad is very talented, its great he can use such a gift.


----------



## Swtbrat (Nov 1, 2007)

Great Cards!

Too Cute!

Brat!


----------



## greentriple (Nov 9, 2007)

The last one is a classic, I'm still laughing. You Dad has talent, good to read he's putting it to use and making cash from it. My old man has skills, but he's a lazy bastard.


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks all, my father has mad talent for all art from real life to cartoons to clay sculpturs.....my dad is lazy as well, he has never sold any of his cards although he was planning on it....at one time :lol:


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 9, 2007)

i wish I had cool handwritting skills.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 10, 2007)

Me too, man he has a great hand. Thanks for sharing!!


----------

